# Tree Climber - Arborist Wanted



## Dixon (Feb 1, 2008)

We are looking to add an experienced tree climber to our current crew. Crew leader positions are available, but at the very least we are looking for someone who can climb efficiently, prune properly, and has experience with safe rigging. We are a TCIA Accredited company located in the great college town of Ann Arbor, MI. Benefits include health, dental, vision insurance, 401K with matching, paid holidays/vacation, competitive pay, an incentive program, and a commitment to safety. For more information, please visit us at www.urbanforesters.com or call us at 734-662-1684.


----------

